# Food Safety News - 09/07/2021



## daveomak.fs (Sep 7, 2021)

*Post hearing briefs filed for Parnell brothers in Habeas Corpus proceedings*
By Dan Flynn on Sep 07, 2021 12:05 am
At the deadline for closing arguments, one was early and the other late, but not too late. Brothers Stewart Parnell, 67, and Michael Parnell, 62, have turned in their final written arguments to support their motions to vacate their sentences. The two federal inmates, convicted and sentenced together, ask under separate actions for their convictions... Continue Reading


*AMR awareness increases but still low in UK*
By Joe Whitworth on Sep 07, 2021 12:03 am
Public knowledge of antimicrobial resistance has risen in the United Kingdom in the past few years but is still low, according to a survey. A consumer survey was carried out in 2016 and 2019 and repeated in July this year. A sample of 2,555 UK residents aged 16 to 75 took part in the work... Continue Reading


*Patient count climbs in outbreak traced to backyard chickens*
By News Desk on Sep 07, 2021 12:01 am
Backyard chickens and other poultry continue to sicken people with Salmonella infections with the confirmed patient count now at 863. More than a fourth of those who have been infected are children younger than 5 years old. Two people have died. The sick people are spread across 47 states and the District of Columbia, according... Continue Reading


*Salmonella outbreak closes suburban Chicago Mexican restaurant*
By Dan Flynn on Sep 06, 2021 02:10 pm
A Mexican restaurant located one hour northwest of the Chicago loop is closed because of an outbreak of Salmonella. The closed El Sombrero restaurant at 314 Lincoln Ave. in Fox Grove, IL. is linked to gastrointestinal illnesses. Fox River Grove is a village in Algonquin Township of McHenry County and Cuba Township in Lake County,... Continue Reading


----------

